# Embossed notecards to put into pretty boxes



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just finished five sets of these for the boxes. Six cards per box


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

Those are lovely! What tools are you using to make them?


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I love them. Where can I get directions? I have done a little embossing.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

wildfire0 said:


> Those are lovely! What tools are you using to make them?[
> an envelope maker and sizzix and card stock


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I love them. Where can I get directions? I have done a little embossing.


I had no directions really..just embossed the cards with a folder I bought and the boxes are made with an envelope maker...


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Cool! I am intrigued. May have to put down my knitting needles and give this a try. I love to make my own paper. Haven't done it in a while. Thanks for the inspiration. Your boxes are lovely.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

knit4zen said:


> Cool! I am intrigued. May have to put down my knitting needles and give this a try. I love to make my own paper. Haven't done it in a while. Thanks for the inspiration. Your boxes are lovely.


Thanks...fun to try new crafts..I made handmade paper for a few yrs many yrs ago...dont have a good set up for doing that anymore in this house..was great fun at the time


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your note sets are so elegant!!! I do a lot of scrapbooking and use these techniques as well. Thank you for showing us your gorgeous work!!!


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh Sue! Now I want those too!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

South Africa said:


> Oh Sue! Now I want those too!


Lol I think you like my crafts!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Gloria J (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful! Did you leave the cards blank inside? The embossing I can do. But I will have to see if I have a cartridge with my Cricut to make boxes. I love the boxes!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gloria J said:


> Beautiful! Did you leave the cards blank inside? The embossing I can do. But I will have to see if I have a cartridge with my Cricut to make boxes. I love the boxes!!


Yes just blank notecards with a scrolly sort of embossing..will do other embossed designs also


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Sue, you amaze me. I love your handwork. I still haven't got around to purchasing the punch needle things, when am I ever going to get to the card making?

I like looking at your work.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

South Africa said:


> Sue, you amaze me. I love your handwork. I still haven't got around to purchasing the punch needle things, when am I ever going to get to the card making?
> 
> I like looking at your work.


Awww thanks...i hope you get the punch needle things and give it a try soon...one thing at a time !! lol


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful cards and even more beautiful boxes. Lucky recipients!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Sue, these are very eloquent....you are so artistic..... always enjoy seeing what you are "into".... keep up the great work....


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Is there anything you can't do magnificently????? You are amazing.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> Is there anything you can't do magnificently????? You are amazing.


lol that is so sweet..having the time to play and do thee things really does make a big difference...don't have to rush and do things fast..and I just love doing all sorts of crafts


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Sue,
Sure wish you were closer. I love making cards and am lucky enough to sell a few. Showing them here in town for the first time Sat. I made cards back in the 60's when we didn't have the "Cbug" and all the wonderful stuff available today. My Reflexologist is the only other person I know who makes cards and we swap ideas every Mon. when I drive the hour to her office. Which envelope maker do you have?


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very lovely! Love the embossed paper and the boxes. Very creative.


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You are so talented! The cards are gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Your cards and boxes are real winners! Lovely work
Hannet


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> Sue,
> Sure wish you were closer. I love making cards and am lucky enough to sell a few. Showing them here in town for the first time Sat. I made cards back in the 60's when we didn't have the "Cbug" and all the wonderful stuff available today. My Reflexologist is the only other person I know who makes cards and we swap ideas every Mon. when I drive the hour to her office. Which envelope maker do you have?


Not sure what she uses buy I have all 4 of the We R Memory Keepers tools, one makes envelopes, one makes boxes, another makes bags and the last one makes pillow boxes.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Not sure what she uses buy I have all 4 of the We R Memory Keepers tools, one makes envelopes, one makes boxes, another makes bags and the last one makes pillow boxes.


yes I have the memory keepers envelope punch board and so far I really prefer the simple embossed cards ...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you............I love using the pretty papers..almost like playing with pretty fabrics like when I wa quilting..



yona said:


> Lovely.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous in a classy way.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

desertcarr said:


> Wow! Gorgeous in a classy way.


well thank you and been so pleased so many have wanted to buy them already...really had just thought of making them for gifts..now I am sure the people I give them to will like them too


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Please explain. Do you make the papers out of dryer lint, bleached, and compressed in a press of some kind?

So lovely.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Please explain. Do you make the papers out of dryer lint, bleached, and compressed in a press of some kind?
> 
> So lovely.


Thank you ..no I used to make handmade paper yrs ago but this is just paper I buy and put thru a hand crank machine with "folders" with varous designs in them...


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Where does one buy such a machine? Would one of you kind people have an extra one to sell?


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Where does one buy such a machine? Would one of you kind people have an extra one to sell?


Both Hobby Lobby and Michael's sell them and you can get them at amazon too.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Both Hobby Lobby and Michael's sell them and you can get them at amazon too.


Yes and Joanns and AC moore


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a beautiful gift these will make!! They're just stunning.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> What a beautiful gift these will make!! They're just stunning.


Thanks so much..found many people are thinking of giving them as gifts so that pleases me too...nice for teachers gifts , hairdresser, etc etc..even with email being used so much often we need to send a little note


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Thanks so much..found many people are thinking of giving them as gifts so that pleases me too...nice for teachers gifts , hairdresser, etc etc..even with email being used so much often we need to send a little note


Love them Sue ! You make such beautiful things. How much are you charging for the note packets? I have to tell you, I bought a needle punch set. I saw it at a Walmart in Texas. But I don't know where to buy the designs, they didn't have any. I would love to see the wrong side of the needlepunch , before you line it. Do you draw your own designs? And what kind of material do,you use as the base? Carla


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> Love them Sue ! You make such beautiful things. How much are you charging for the note packets? I have to tell you, I bought a needle punch set. I saw it at a Walmart in Texas. But I don't know where to buy the designs, they didn't have any. I would love to see the wrong side of the needlepunch , before you line it. Do you draw your own designs? And what kind of material do,you use as the base? Carla


I will pm you about punch needle when I get on my laptop...easier than on iPad......later...sue


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I will pm you about punch needle when I get on my laptop...easier than on iPad......later...sue


Did you end up donig any of the punch needle?


----------

